# Woodpigeon With Canker, Advice Needed Asap



## Articuno

Hi, I just got home from work about an hour ago and I have found a sick Woodpigeon. I'm pretty sure it's canker but can never be 100% without expert help..
It has the yellow lumps in it's throat right at the back and on right side as well, there is quite a bad smell coming from it's breathe and it wheezes when it gets scared. It's eyes are bright and clear, it is still quite strong/responsive thankfully and it's not too thin either but when I found it, there were seeds and nuts stuck in it's beak. It's throat and beak are a mess.
Not had it long enough to inspect any droppings.

It's late and all shops are closed right now, I don't think an emergency vet would want to help me but I don't have the money for one right now anyway.
I'd really like to administer some medication myself but I don't have any.

Are there any UK shops that anyone knows of which sell anything that can help cure canker?? Any other advice would be much appreciated.

I would really like to help this bird as I actually have a huge fondness for them and couldn't bare to see it die.


----------



## amyable

Hi Articuno,

Thanks for wanting to help this poor Woodie out, as you said a vet wouldn't probably do anything except PTS.

There is a medication called Spartrix that can be bought but mainly from online sources. I have a pigeon supplier fairly local to me that sells it but unless you know of a specialist shop local to you then it's doubtful you'll get any that easily.
The main med we use is Flagyl, which is Metronidazole, that has to be got with a vet prescription sadly.
I know in the US they are able to buy meds from exotic fish suppliers that have this in it but I haven't looked into that here in the UK.

If you want to send me your address via a Private Message I'll gladly send you some meds to give your bird if you feel able to tackle this.
Have you treated a Woodie with this before?
The reason I ask is it may have a major problem feeding if it's throat is blocked and would need feeding via a tube with a liquid formula to stop it from starving whilst being treated. You'd need to have done this before preferably as if done incorrectly, especially with a canker patient, they are in danger of dying from a severe bleed if a nodule is removed accidently.

Woodies aren't brilliant at being handled if adult and so can suffer with stress which doesn't help if they're having to be hand fed aswell.

Sounds as if Im trying to stop you doing this, believe me I'm not as you may be the only chance this bird has, but thought it only fair to tell you first.

Whereabouts are you in the UK? Just in case you're near to a rescue centre that might take this bird. If not we'll do all we can to help you do this.

Janet


----------



## John_D

Janet

Saw you'd answered just before I pressed the button so all I will add is that I do have Metronidazole for Pigeons in pill form, but it is 100mg. I'd estimate that 1/4 tablet would not be amiss for a woodie, but not totally sure. Get all kinds of figures for dosages. If we can confirm, I could send some of that too.


----------



## Articuno

Hi, thanks so much for the advice and prompt response. I am heading out to a large, 7 day a week petshop on Saturday to buy some products for my pet birds and I have a hunch that they might sell medication there.. problem is I don't think this poor woodpigeon can wait until then.. the other problem is that I am at work again tomorrow 
There is a local pet shop just around the corner which is based in an animal farm, they keep pigeons so they might either sell the meds at the shop or perhaps they'd have some to hand..
I did look into fish supplies here in the UK but there don't appear to be any for sale online which contain Metronidazole.
I'd really appreciate it if any of you could send me some meds but they won't arrive until Saturday now  From my description, do you reckon this pigeon will make it through till then..?
It IS my first pigeon with canker, infact it's my first encounter with canker ever.
Since even a sunflower seed was not swallowed by this pigeon, I think it'd need some tube feeding as well but I don't think I have anything to feed with.. though I'm quite confident that I would be able to feed without dislodging the cankers at least. I'm concerned that even liquid food might not make it down this birds throat..

I live on the outskirts of Leeds near the airport. The nearest rescue centre is in Selby which is miles away and it's far too late now.. I don't think I could get it there tomorrow because of work too..

Again, thanks for the advice.. much appreciated. The woodpigeon has not drunk any water yet but has produced a very watery poop.


----------



## amyable

Hi again,
I still doubt the large pet shop will sell Spartrix, they tend to just have the basic meds but worth asking all the same.
If anything the farm shop might be able to give advice if they keep pigeons.

It would be best if we still send some meds tomorrow first class as if we wait until you've checked locally then we've lost more time.

If you want to send me your address anyway, if either John or I send some Metronidazole, which is far more effective anyway than Spartix, if it's not needed we can always have it back!

We'll give it our best shot at helping and as you obviously sound willing and able, we can do what we can between us.

Janet


----------



## Articuno

Thankyou so much, do you reckon this pigeon will last till Saturday though...? I am sending my address now, please advise on how to feed the meds  hopefully it's not too difficult for the patient to take in its current condition!


----------



## amyable

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the PM. HAve you managed to sit the Woodie on your lap and open it's beak to see how blocked it actually is?
It's usually best if you wrap it in a towel in case it struggles and then you've got both hands free to gently open it's beak.
I see you have birds already so obviously keep your hands well washed after handling the Woodie. (I'm sure I didn't need to tell you that but just want to make sure your birds are kept clear of canker!)

If you can see a reasonably clear opeing at any point then if I send you a 1ml syringe with the meds, then you can just put it in it's beak towrds the back of it's throat, just making sure you miss the trachea so it doesn't aspirate.
I wonder whether the syrup or the tablet would be best.
Let us know what you can see and we can decide which to send.
I could also send you some Kaytee bird formula if things are very blocked and maybe you could tube some of that down to keep it fed until it has a clear way for more solid food again.

Janet


----------



## Articuno

Yep I did exactly that, sat it on my lap and had a look in it's mouth, didn't wrap it but will try that next time as it did struggle a bit  I'll take another look soon as I can't actually remember how blocked it was, it was difficult to see.. I will have to get back to you quite a bit later on this.
Also no worries about the pet birds as the patient isn't even on the same floor as them  I was that paranoid about spreading something  I have been washing my hands everytime I even go near the pet birds!

Please check back for my response and possible photos.


----------



## amyable

ok will hear from you later.


----------



## John_D

There is a place which would take this woodie, but the nearest drop-off point is Shipley. The lady I spoke to said that they can pick up sick/injured wildlife (including pigeons) from there, otherwise at their office in Keighley. They would stabilise, then take to Manchester where they have someone/someplace they can give full treatment. 

Feel free to call them if you want to try that tomorrow, to get details and arrange

Yorkshire Wildlife Rescue Sanctuaries ( http://yorkshirewildliferescue.com )
51 Prospect Mount,
Keighley,
BD22 6LR

Telephone: 01535674672

Couple of possible phone numbers from an old list, people who did bird rescue but may well not be around now. In case they have meds or can help.

Penny Keach
01132 663626

John Abbot
01532 587780


Vet who will deal with sick pigeons (so would have all the meds) at

Abbey House Veterinary Clinic
11 High Street
Kippax
Leeds
LS25 7AF

Tel: 0113 286 7108

But they are unlikely to be free of charge!

Anyway, keep us updated and we'll figure what's best to send and who sends what


----------



## Articuno

Hello again, just been through the awful experience of wrapping up a wild woodpigeon and then opening it's beak for a minute or two.. I managed to see a very small gap on the left of the throat but really can't see much else as it mostly all looks blocked up.. especially the middle which looks to have two cankers.. at least I think one is a canker, it might be a bit of food stuck there as it's more yellow than the rest.. quite round too.. bit worrying.

After not being in the same room for a while it was certainly far more perky and almost flew out of the box when I tried to lift it up! I suppose that's a good sign.


----------



## Articuno

Oh thanks SO much for the contacts!!!! Shipley is just perfect, I will get in contact with them tomorrow morning and get my other half to see if he is able to drop the patient off before he heads to work (since he has the car).

Your time and effort has been an amazing help, thankyou everyone. I have a feeling the pigeon will be fine over night but if not I will keep everyone posted. Don't worry about posting meds now, at least one of these guys should be able to help and if they can't, I will let you know before end of postage time tomorrow


----------



## amyable

That's a great contact John's found there, brilliant if they can help as this sounds quite bad.

I'll wait to see what comes of the call and be on standby if no go to send meds instead.

Thanks so much for sourcing that John. 

Good luck

Janet


----------



## John_D

Actually one that Cynthia found while we were on the 'phone, and we decided I'd check them out .


----------



## amyable

John_D said:


> Actually one that Cynthia found while we were on the 'phone, and we decided I'd check them out .


Brilliant team work! Say hello and thanks to Cynthia. 

Just on PM sorting out another woodie in need ATM! Busy evening.


----------



## Articuno

Just so everyone knows, the wood went off to Yorkshire Wildlife Rescue this morning and will hopefully now be in good hands!


----------



## amyable

Brilliant news. Thanks so much for all you did.

Good luck Woodie!! 

Janet


----------



## John_D

Excellent so far 

Well done


----------

